# Daten aus DB mit WinCC flex auf USB Stick im Panel speichern



## Timmy80 (8 April 2012)

Hallo!

Ich haben an einer Prüfanlage ein paar Real oder Integer Daten in einem DB stehen. Der DB hat ini einem Struct 8 Real Daten und 2 Integer stehen. 
Diese Dateb werden bei jedem neuen Prüfdurchgang (ein Teil = ein Prüfdurchgang) erneut geschrieben.

Ich möchte jetzt diese Daten ini einer CSV Datei auf einem Stick im Panel speichern. Da ich aber von Script keinie Ahnung habe, brauche ich hier
etwas Hilfe oder vielleicht einen Denkanstoß von euch...

Die CPU is eine 300er S7 uund das Panel ist variabel (ich hab da etwas Auswahl...)

Grüße Timmy


----------



## SCM (8 April 2012)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es auf einem WinCC Runtime gemacht werden kann:
http://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=67767&Language=de
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/41710-Move-*.*-bzw.-Dateien-kopieren

und hier noch eine weitere Übersicht von Funktionen:
http://support.automation.siemens.c...objaction=csview&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

Mfg


----------



## Ralle (8 April 2012)

Les dir das hier mal durch: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/15348-Protool-WinCCflex-Daten-lesen-schreiben-mit-VB-Script


----------



## Timmy80 (8 April 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Aber das is eindeutig zuviel Info auf einmal.   >>>>> Buffer overflow! :?<<<<<

Ich schaffe es zeiltlich wahrscheinlich nicht, mich so tief in VB einzugraben...

Kann mir jemand vielleicht mit nem Script für mein Vorhaben aushelfen?????:icon_question:

Ich hoffe auf eure Hilfe..


----------



## Blockmove (8 April 2012)

Timmy80 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand vielleicht mit nem Script für mein Vorhaben aushelfen?



Jetzt schau dir doch mal die Beispiele im Link von Ralle an.
Die brauchst du doch nur an deine Bedürfnisse anpassen.

Evtl. kannst du auch mit Variablen-Archiven arbeiten. Dafür brauchst du keine / kaum Scripte.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## abe01 (10 Februar 2016)

Ich stand einmal vor dem fast gleichen problem.

ich war ehrlich gesagt zu faul mir das VB scripting vom MP370 anzutun und die daten dann per CF card in irgendne pseudo datenbank zu speichern.

Damals hatte ich das etwas etwas anders geloest. Ich hatte dann einen IBH-Netlink an die SPS mit drangehaengt und ueber TCP/IP von einer kleinen Software den Status der produktionsprozesses gelesen und die produktionsdaten/pruefdaten in eine Datenbank geschrieben. wenns dann ne kundenreklamation gab konnte man einfach nach verfolgen wann das teil produziert wurde und wer es geprueft hatte und wie die pruefdaten waren. auch war es dann mogleich gewesen die daten mittles sps aus der datenbank zu lesen und auf dem MP370
anzuzeigen. ende vom lied war, jede produktionsanlage wurde dann daraufhin abgeaendert.

Heute habe ich ein aehnliches system am laufen, habe PN/DP oder cpus mit 343 und wireless. Alles an MySQL angebunden. jetzt kann jeder auf die MySQL datenbank mit excel zugreifen und seine charts verfassen.

wer hilfe mit sowas braucht kann mir mal ne mail senden.


----------

